# Forum > News > Contests >  World of Warcraft 60 days prepaid gametime card

## tihifniz

I was cleaning my apartment today and found a unscratched WoW 60 days game time card i apparently had laying around.
But, since i just bought 1 year of gametime 2 days ago, im sure someone can make better use of it than me with Legion coming soon.

So i am giving away a 60 days prepaid gametime card to one ( 1 ) lucky winner, the card i found is EU only, but i decided that i don't want to make this contest region specific, so in case someone that plays US wins, i will buy a US card for them, and give my EU card to my cousin  :Smile: 

*All you have to do to enter this giveaway, is to make a comment on this thread.*

_Rules:_

Only 1 post per person allowed, posting multiple times will disqualify you from the giveaway.
Your account must be at least one week old ( made on or before 1st of August 2016 )
When giveaway is over, i will do a /roll ingame and select the post # that shows up.

The winner will be chosen on Monday 15th of August, 2016.

----------


## Picakill

I felt compelled to leave a comment here :Smile:

----------


## suomipeikko

Good luck everyone!

----------


## matisyahu

i would appreciate having 2 months off my mind

----------


## Android32

Hoping to win, as Times are real tough and this would surely help out!

----------


## WingedBoost

Very nice of you mate! Good luck to everyone including your cousin ;P

----------


## maikel23350

Goodluck everyone! Thanks for doing this  :Smile:

----------


## MisterPepsi

I will win this one, thanks!

----------


## Kenneth

thanks for this! GL to all

----------


## squee666

insert random tryhard comment here

*insert thanks here*

----------


## Mixtrade

Just to try!  :Big Grin:  good luck all! Thanks.

----------


## zazasLT

Been lurking forums for a while and found contest threads just now ;/ had to register for this

----------


## aionic11

Thank you for this! GL everyone, would be great to get a gamecard now that Legion is almost here  :Smile:

----------


## Johnad

Fingers crossed. : )
Thanks and good luck everyone!

----------


## Diboe

Thanks bro! Very much appreciated =)

----------


## artemarkantos

I hope to win this, but good luck everyone

----------


## Power of Illuminati

Thank you very much.

----------


## Raidmaxxx

Thank you for the opportunity.

----------


## idzyy92

Very much appreciated friend,
best luck to everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Traka3

I'd like me some gametime, btw you're awesome for doing this  :Big Grin:

----------


## KvotheSMG

Good luck everyone!

----------


## MaxCharbon

Good luck to all!

----------


## Fadelol

Good luck to me

----------


## gippy

Awesome, thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## Annaisha

Entering the contest of the person who won my contest. Haha. <3

----------


## JoeThePlumber

Thanks for the giveaway, entering  :Big Grin:

----------


## Limam551

Hope I win!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nyarly

Still wanting this for legion (since I lost the other contest :{ )
thanks for the giveaway!

----------


## Dovah

Good luck everyone.

Thanks for the giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## jgreen

Would love a game time - thanks, much appreciated  :Smile: 

Regards,
JG

----------


## frstimr

Very kind of you, I hope I win. =)

----------


## Ashoran

Turtles rule!

----------


## morty

Worth a shot, thanks for the giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## trunken2001

Good luck Everyone! I hope i win hahahaha!

----------


## lembas

Thanks for the giveaway, good luck to everyone.

----------


## allexey

me wants jusy gamecard gif gif :Smile: 

thanks for the giveaway dude

----------


## LoosieGoosie

Worth a shot! Thanks for the generosity!  :Smile:

----------


## scrappyballz

good luck all. * i knew a man his balls were made of brass when he walked in the in the cling together and sparks flew out of his a$$*

----------


## blacksp0t

Thumbs up for giving out  :Smile:  thats awesomely done!

Hope im lucky!

----------


## coderx2

> good luck all.


Don't give this guy a prize. He took back my prize from his Battle.net giveaway. GG

----------


## faplo

good luck everyone.

----------


## Aimikins

ez win 4 me

----------


## dagmand

Good luck to everyone !  :Big Grin:

----------


## vvvat

thanks for a chance

----------


## DeMoN

in it to win it

----------


## Daymare

KappaPride

----------


## Kerei

Awesomeeeee, thanks for the opportunity.  :Smile:  Would love to get back in time for Legion, hype!

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Here is my entry comment, but good luck to whomever wins!

----------


## TehVoyager

It does not appear i have entered this yet. i searched the thread and diddnt find my name. if i have, please disregard this.

Also hi, and thanks for supporting the community.

----------


## replikatoren

Good luck.

----------


## Trosik

GL to everyone.

----------


## Nayder

Thanks for opportunity. I will buy also legion if I win  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Omaha303

Here the winner entry =) Thanks for the giveaway tihifniz!

----------


## azix

Ty for this giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## grimmeged

Free chance! Thx for contributing!

*Fingers crossed*

----------


## SuBOIcE

Thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## tihifniz

> I hope to win this, but good luck everyone


Thanks everyone for participating!

Post number #16 by artemarkantos was the winner:

----------


## rado0o0oo

Good luck!

----------


## artemarkantos

> Thanks everyone for participating!
> 
> Post number #16 by artemarkantos was the winner:


Thanks for this amazing contest, yes i get my hope of win  :Cool:

----------


## jimmyamd

Me PLZ  :Big Grin:  =]

----------

